# Feeding a hamster?



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been looking up on the internet what to feed a hamster, I have found that you give them a bowl full of hamster mix daily (obviously) and then a piece of fruit/veg each day? Then give them a treat, like seeds, nuts, dog biscuit, cat biscuit once a week or twice a week or something.

Is this correct? I have a list of veg etc;


Treats;


Biscuits such as Malted Milk, Custard Creams and Wholemeal digestives.
Carrot cake
Raisins/sultanas
Low sugar breakfast cereals such as Cheerios
Walnuts
Pecans
Hazlenuts
Cashew nuts
Brazil nuts (all nuts should be unsalted)



Fruit and Veg;

Grapes
Melon
Kale
Cucumber
Sweetcorn/corn on the cob
Peas
Carrots
Apple
Banana
Celery
Grass
Broccoli
Cauliflower and Cauliflower greens
Dandelion leaves
Beansprouts


Protein;

Dry cat food (poultry kitten kibble is ideal)
Cooked chicken or turkey
Crickets or mealworms (live, canned or freeze-dried)
Scrambled or boiled egg



If any of this is incorrect can you correct me please !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a sticky thread entitled hamster treats, all the foods hamsters can have is on there.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Sigh, I need to become more observant, thank you LOL -.-


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I really would not give hammies 'human' foods such as the biscuits as they are too sugary for them, especially if you get a dwarf ham. They are prone to diabetes so shouldn't have any sweet things really.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with what purple_x said. As well as the diabetes risk, it's no good for their teeth. I would feed fruit as a treat, and give leafy green veg (such as curly kale) as their daily veg portion.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

There's a good list here too: Food List (safe for both dwarves and syrians!) - Hamster Central


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I never said human biscuits, I said dog biscuits, which will ware down their teeth and give them protein?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> I never said human biscuits, I said dog biscuits, which will ware down their teeth and give them protein?


Your treats list said:
Biscuits such as Malted Milk, Custard Creams and Wholemeal digestives.
Carrot cake

which are all high in sugar.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Snippet said:


> Your treats list said:
> Biscuits such as Malted Milk, Custard Creams and Wholemeal digestives.
> Carrot cake
> 
> which are all high in sugar.


Oh right ye, I got that list off a website, I never noticed that actually. Sorry, guess you were right  Thanks for the advice.


----------

